# New Aquarium Diatom Algae !



## Peter F (13 Jun 2009)

I have a new 90ltr heavily planted tank that has cycled. I am using a yeast based C02 system and external power filter.
The lighting is one Power Glow and one Aqua Glow that are on 6-8hrs per day. 

I have just noticed what I believe to be Diatom algae coating the plants (it wipes off very easily). 
As a precaution I have removed/cleaned most of the affected plants and leaves.
I have also added plant fertiliser to the aquarium for the first time and supplemented the C02 with Easy Carbo.
I also intend to cut the lighting down to 6 hrs per day maximum.    

Please advise me if I am taking the correct action to rectify the situation or advise otherwise?

Kindest regards: Peter


----------



## JamesM (13 Jun 2009)

Get some ottos and Amano shrimp in there... they love softer brown algae


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jun 2009)

ottos love the stuff. you'll be amazed at what half a dozen of those things can do


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Jun 2009)

i suffered from the same problem when a started up my little 20 ltr tank, within a couple of weeks it disappeared, give it time its a new tank set up. How long has your tank been set up as I have heard rumors that ottos like a semi mature /mature set up not brand new.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Peter F (13 Jun 2009)

Paul.

The tank has been set up for 24 days.

Regards: Peter


----------



## Nelson (13 Jun 2009)

Peter F said:
			
		

> Paul.
> 
> The tank has been set up for 24 days.
> 
> Regards: Peter


 thats stiil a "new" setup.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Jun 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> How long has your tank been set up as I have heard rumors that ottos like a semi mature /mature set up not brand new.



good job there rumours. i've never had problems with ottos in new tanks. i put 10 in my 60L when it was only 2/3 days old. i've got a filter stuffed with mature media (thanks MA) @ 7 days old, i've not seen one bit of brown stuff, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## JamesM (13 Jun 2009)

Ottos will be fine after 24 days imo.


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Jun 2009)

The Oto thing is the kind of garbage that is repeated on TFF on a daily basis.

Peter, have you been fishless cycling a planted tank? If you want to add ammonia to a tank, you should do it with no lights and no plants. Either plant heavily from the word go, get your plants going and forget the fishless cycle, or add your plants at the end of a fishless cycle. Other forums are full of people getting crap advice on starting a planted tank, with the inevitable algae problems.

I used to get diatoms at the start of a new tank, but Zeolite has put paid to that. Personally, I swear by the stuff for a newly planted tank. 

By the way, Zeolite is a substance about which you can read an awful lot of rubbish about on lesser forums.

Dave.


----------



## Nelson (14 Jun 2009)

hi,
don't like to rock the boat but i will anyway  .



> good job there rumours. i've never had problems with ottos in new tanks.





> The Oto thing is the kind of garbage that is repeated on TFF on a daily basis.



what is a rumour :?: .are people not just speaking from THEIR experience :?: 

heres mine.i feel that they are normally starving by the time you buy them.not fed properly in shops.i add cucumber for mine and the odd algae pellet.just make sure you feed them good when you get them.they'll choose between algae and what you feed them.then when they've settled in you can reduce feeding or increase it.it will be YOUR experience.

now shoot me down if you like it's just MY experience,but then it may be a rumour  .
we all have different experiences after all.if  not wants the point of this forum if not to learn from other peoples different experiences.

i think my boats about to capsize


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Jun 2009)

Hi Nelson,

Your experience is to feed them up from the word go, which is a good idea. What some of us was refuting was the notion that they have to be added to a mature tank, which is incorrect IME, and several others. People like to blame fish deaths on anything other than their own shortcomings.

Dave.


----------



## Nelson (14 Jun 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Hi Nelson,
> 
> Your experience is to feed them up from the word go, which is a good idea. What some of us was refuting was the notion that they have to be added to a mature tank, which is incorrect IME, and several others. People like to blame fish deaths on anything other than their own shortcomings.
> 
> Dave.



hi Dave,
i'm sure you're right about the fish deaths.if i have any i think "what have i done wrong".
the mature tank thing is just what i was saying.it's peoples opinions/experiences.wasn't saying it was right or wrong.


----------

